# Deer Processing



## patdaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for some places near Pensacola that will process deer/wild game.


----------



## lwkelly (Oct 1, 2007)

My favorite place is Thompson Sausage off Mobile highway. They do a great job with sausage. Do not remember how much...seems like I paid around $50 for cooler.


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

Robertsdale Meat Mkt is good I hear.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

I made a similar post about this a couple weeks ago...everyone recommended Lee's Meat Market in Milton, as did my co-workers. Great guy and he's square dealing with his prices, I was not disappointed.


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

Thompson's Meats hasn't smoked sausage locally since Ivan took out their smoker. They sub out the stuff you get in the store.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

another vote for lees..great people and great meat. (spicy smoked sausage is as good as it gets) and they process pigs.


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Oakes Meat Processing in Chumuckla near Farmer's Opry


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I used Thomson for the first time last year because they are right around the corner from my new place. They did a great job, and did it very quickly. I thought they were a little pricey though... compared to Circle W.

When I lived in Milton I used Circle W, but I'm not sure if they still do game processing. They were great, and I didn't mind waiting a little longer because they were about the cheapest that I'd found.

At Circle W, I think it cost me about $25 to $30 (a few years ago) to have a 100 pound doe made into hamburger and a couple of roasts. At Thomson I spent about $75 to get a slightly bigger doe made mostly into hamburger and a little loose sausage.


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

You may want to try Carolina Meats in Carolina Al. Between Wing and Andulusia. I am always very pleased. They do not mix meat and very clean and fast.


----------



## patdaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the responses, but quite a few of these did not turn up on google searches. Phone numbers and/or addresses would be helpful if you have them. Thanks.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Oakes Meat Processing in Chumuckla 995-0404. They are really good, and they will vacuum pack it fora little extra. Later in the season when they are busy they only except meat on certain day's so alway's call and check.

Cajun Specialty Meat'sin P-cola 479-8383. They are a little expensive, but can do awesome thing's with deer meat. They also vacuum pack their meat. A real plus for extending the freezer life of your wild game.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Cajun Spec. Meats behind McGuires on Gregory.!!! They vacuume pack everything and the sausage is out of this world! I have to Does being done as I type, can't wait for the call saying its ready! Oh yea, they make great cubed steak out of the back straps too!


----------

